# I AM CURED BECAUSE OF GROUP EXERCISING



## BlueGold (Sep 10, 2012)

I had DP and derealization ever since I was very little (4 years old) until the age of 20. 
Recently I joined a martial arts and group exercise club where I had to workout with a group of people and socialize with them. I continued going there for 2-3 months almost everyday and I finally felt connected to the world. It was a miracle! It was as if I was reborn with my own personality. Last time I remembered feeling connected and viewing this world so differently was when I was 4 years old! I am glad to say that now I am completely cured from this horible condition for more than a year! 
I laugh a lot more often and feel normal just like everyone else. Before, I felt as if I was the only person in the world since nobody was real and I had no friends at all since this condition prevents you from being social.

The reason why I joined the martial arts club in the first place was because I was being bullied. Some guys in my class were totally disrespecting me and laughing at me in front of everybody and because I did not react to their attacks they thought I was extremely shy or stupid and started treating me like a small child and like dirt. I was completely dissociated with DP, derealization and I could not tell them to stop because I could not talk to them (I could not control whats going on in my environment, movie-like). I remember walking one night in the middle of the forest all by myself where there were dangerous animals that can attack me and I did not care!! I would be completely numb and careless that a bear can jump at me.

Anyways, if you have this condition and you know of a good gym where they do combat fitness, kickboxing, jiu jitsu or any other group exercise and socializing sport (if they play loud music while you exercise its even better since you add to the brain stimulation), JOIN IT NOW AND GO THERE EVERYDAY!!! I assure you 100% you will be cured within 2-3 months. Thats what I did and I am COMPLETELY cured now and I used to be VERY sick with this condition. I did not go to any therapist, just that! I payed around $1200 but it was worth every penny! I would even give them $1,000,000 for getting me out of the state I was in. 
I suggest for you to try this!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, great post, very inspiring, and congrats on your recovery







have a fanstastic life free of dp/dr!!!


----------



## BlueGold (Sep 10, 2012)

BackToReality said:


> Wow, great post, very inspiring, and congrats on your recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! If you have dp/dr I wish you a successful recovery from it as well and maybe you should consider giving this group exercising a try. 
I just can't believe how much of my life I missed out on because of dp/dr


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

this is a pretty amazing story.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

BlueGold said:


> I assure you 100% you will be cured within 2-3 months.


That's a very bold statement....


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

I gotta start working out it's just so hard cause it's like...am I really on this machine. Plus the gym smells like ass, ever since I got DR my smelling senses have gotten so strong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

great story but again not size fits all. I studied shaolin kung fu for years and got a black sash then ving chun kung fu. It was helpful for me channeling my anger, etc, but curing my dp nah. I love the martial arts and might get back but its been hard finding the one I want now In my area. During my college days and somewhat beyond, I LIVED doing forms, martial arts. It was helpful for me and gave me a sense of channeling emotions and calming myself down and self confidence. As for DP, nothing changed. I would highly recommend this to anyone though. Even tai chi or bakua. Anything that can still the mind and channel emotions can be awesome. Cool story that its all you needed to come out the other side.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean, bro. Congratulations on getting involved with the martial arts. It helps infinitely.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone else done anything like this and had any success with it?


----------



## ZweilousRage (May 31, 2016)

Exercise does wonders! I'm happy to hear that exercising is a validated remedy for this condition.

And as a personal trainer, I can endorse this story!


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

ZweilousRage said:


> Exercise does wonders! I'm happy to hear that exercising is a validated remedy for this condition.
> 
> And as a personal trainer, I can endorse this story!


running! One of the best things for DP/DR. Running in different places, 20 mins into your run and your toughs will immediately be relieved. Scientifically proven, and now they say it creates brain matter or something technical like that.


----------

